# bearded dragon tank



## dooley333 (Aug 18, 2009)

any one got any pics of a tank setup for a bearded dragon


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

A few things, 1) sorry for the smears on the glass my nephew was round tonight 2) i broke my hot end and cool end thermo tonight when spot cleaning tonight and also, the wood 3 tier perch was removed as i found a load of wood chippings.

p.s - sorry for the poop in the first 3 pics, she done it just as i was taking the pictures.


----------



## Emmy1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Sweet Set Up :2thumb:


----------



## dooley333 (Aug 18, 2009)

thats a awsome setup i bet that cosst loads


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

dooley333 said:


> thats a awsome setup i bet that cosst loads


It has cost me a fair a bit, ive lost track of how much in total - its not finished yet either, i need to replace the hardboard back to a solid back and get a background. Eveytime i goto my local rep shop for food, i always come out with other stuff lol...oh well, only the best for Helio :2thumb:

Also, just noticed the 1st couple of pics with the therm in the middle, the temp was too high - just looked at dimmerstat and someone must have knocked it as it was turned all the way, good job i have lines on the stat so know where her ideal temps are, the temp is gradually coming down now aswell.


----------



## markmark.123 (Aug 9, 2009)

this is mine for my rankins dragon










this picture is when it was not finished










this is the only other one i have


----------



## Hellcat (Aug 10, 2009)

..:: F1D0 ::.. said:


> some pics


hey, is that a terra cliff thingy on the right? (the steps)
id been looking for a pic of those in action, now iv seen one being used, they do look quite cool.
how stable are they? and are they dishwashable?


----------

